# Hosting: Mail beim Provider, Website bei mir?



## Dommas (7. September 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Hosting. Ist es möglich, dass ein Provider nur "Email-Hosting" macht, die Webseite aber auf meinem Webserver liegt?

Folgende Situation: Ich habe einen Nameserver, eine Domain, eine fixe IP sowie natürlich einen Webserver. Die Frage ist nun, ob der Provider immer noch mein Mail hosten kann (damit ich nicht einen Exchange-Server aufsetzen muss), obwohl ich die Domain in meinen Nameserver eingetragen habe.

Konkret: Kann der Hoster nur den MX-Eintrag (Mail) in seinen Nameserver eintragen so dass er Mail hosten kann, ich aber die Webseite zu dieser Domain?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich hier ausdrücken wollte...

Danke für die Hilfe,

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. September 2004)

Ja, das ist gar kein Problem. Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach eine Email an info@busoft.de schicken.


----------

